# MARCH TARGET SHOOTOUT



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have a printer for targets, so I just made one with the specs discussed, and shot some holes in it at 10 meters and 10 shots with 3/8" steel. I just couldn't wait till the end of the month, so I hope this is OK. Used my Firefox Dankung.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Smitty, your target is smaller than what I printed out. I'll have to check the Millimeter amounts I posted but I will need a lot of practice to even get close to that. But I may reach my next accuracy plateau by the end of the month.

Nice shooting by the way.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

I also can't wait till the end of the month. I have a lot of practice to do before I reach Smitty's level! See attached. BTW those are blue thera tubes on the slingshot


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Woww
I will be happy if I hit 10 out of 10 near the target .hehe


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great shootin ARB. JT


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok you go-getters got me motivated, that, and the desire to beat a forecast of rain for a loonngg time. Used my Dankung Jungle Hunter USA w 2040 Cocktail.

I'm happy with my results. I don't shoot targets often because I'm not that great but I think I need to start shooting them more. It's really nice to be able to shoot out your bedroom window tho, too.









One hit is elusive, it's on the W of Winchester at the bottom. Then the two weevil checkers at the bottom.







At least they are strategic hangers so there is positive that can come about with your misses.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good shooting guys! I'll have to give it a try this weekend if I can. That Trumark Target is a nice one. You can print it out off their site I think too. Flatband


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep,
I am going to shoot this weekend...just for practice...before the big target shootout.
7 day rule? right?
BB


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> ...*7 day rule?*...


_¿Qué?_


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> ...*7 day rule?*...


_¿Qué?_








[/quote]

The seven day rule isn't necessarily a rule. Just a suggestion, especially us that need the practice all month, should plan on getting our official 10 shots in a target done in the last 7 days of the month.

the idea is 7 days gives enough time to account for weather issues.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah! Thanks, Rayshot.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Great shooting guys!!! Are there any practice shots before actually trying the target?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I wasn't really sure, so I shot 10 for practice, then 10 to count.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> I wasn't really sure, so I shot 10 for practice, then 10 to count.


Smitty would it be cheating using this, ha ha jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Heck Jeff, it's fine with me, although I doubt you need to cheat. It ain't like I'm gonna be in the running for anything anyway. No fair using your dogs though! That I won't budge on! Nope, don't even bring it up! 
What slingshot are you gonna use?
What about the pellet gun? fps? Who makes it and where do you get them from? Looks like a nice one. Sheridan? Beeman?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Heck Jeff, it's fine with me, although I doubt you need to cheat. It ain't like I'm gonna be in the running for anything anyway. No fair using your dogs though! That I won't budge on! Nope, don't even bring it up!
> What slingshot are you gonna use?
> What about the pellet gun? fps? Who makes it and where do you get them from? Looks like a nice one. Sheridan? Beeman?


Its a cheap budet gun and sights but it does the job, its on the limit for over here 12lb, its a good bunny job, i used to have a Sheridan 25 year ago, good little gun, jeff


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

foreigner said:


> Great shooting guys!!! Are there any practice shots before actually trying the target?


There is no question of practice shots before. Take as many as you like. The main thing is once we decide the 10 shots start, they start, and those are our 10. Remember this is to be fun. the target says it all. Hopefully my will be speaking 10 times in a neat little pattern.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I am going to use:
one of my BB pocket shooters.
Hmmmm? I think it will be..
This One!








Brand new..virgin slingshot. Wormy mango.
I will shoot tomorrow.....and get my target sent in.
What is the address?
BB


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> I am going to use:
> one of my BB pocket shooters.
> Hmmmm? I think it will be..
> This One!
> ...


Just upload it here like we have Tom. We are keeping it real simple and easy across the board.







Good shooting!


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have some free time, so I guess I'll try it. (with my new BB pocketshooter) How big should the target be?


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is the setup I used for practicing before taking my 10 shots. I used my BB pocketshooter and 1/2 inch hard rubber balls. My next post will be regarding my actual target.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

In the end, 8 of the rounds impacted the target. The longer rip on the left was hit twice, and the 2 rips at the top were from me removing the tape. The shots were taken from 10m (33 feet). The ammo that I used were once again 1/2 inch rubber balls. I'd use steel shot, but the bad weather forced me to stay indoors. -Matt


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Rubber balls. Ingenious. Makes indoor shooting without damage a possibility. I suppose the light weight of the balls would cause quicker wear and tear on band sets but not sure.. Maybe one of the more experienced guys can chime in. Great shooting tho!


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought the rubber balls in bulk. They were sized between 1/3 and 5/8 inches. I just put them In a plastic bag and use the 1/2 inch balls for target shooting. I'm not sure what to do with the smaller ones, though.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Why shoot them of course.







I can't wait to see the rest of the competitors.. Should be rolling in soon, we are nearing the end of the month. I'll shoot again if need be...


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll shoot again outdoors when the weather clears. It's supposed to rain until Saturday.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Date/Time: 03/30/2010, 1435 PDT, Tuesday
Rig: Saunders Hawk (unmodified)
Ammo: Trumark SA375 Ammo (3/8" steel ball)

...didjah notice those two "uppies"?


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice shooting thuwppp...


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

It's still raining. I guess I'll just have to wait until next month.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Redgrange7 said:


> It's still raining. I guess I'll just have to wait until next month.


Hey Red,

just shoot as soon as you can. I never have to stay out of town for my work (wood flooring). I won't be able to post until April 1 or 2. I expect to shoot on the 31st but I won't be near a computer.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> View attachment 749
> 
> 
> Date/Time: 03/30/2010, 1435 PDT, Tuesday
> ...


Good shooting. I will be happy if I can shoot that grouping


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

njenkins said:


> ...Good shooting...


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I think I'll need a much bigger target.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Sarge said:


> I think I'll need a much bigger target.


Well, I was right, I did need a bigger target. I circled the hits cause I had it on a tree.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Sarge your picture is deleted. I guess we should figure out the winter and start this months shoot now yeah?


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't know why it got deleted, but it didn't matter, I sure wasn't close to being a winner.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

My estimation i think the two it could be is Smitty or Thwuppp. Pretty close.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Since this is just for fun I think they both win just sorry I couldn't shoot in this one but I'm ready to shoot in the next one.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Well thanks for the kindly considerations, fellows -- but Thwupp-p-p is going to defer to youth (Smitty) this time!









If you consider that Smitty's target is _mucho_ smaller than the one I used and to me, his "group" is better?! Also, I had two "oops" on my target that Smitty did not!

And I couldn't see the pic for Sarge's target...

But stand by for this month's shoot-out!







_...I will not be denied!_


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

As soon as I get some good weather I'm raring to go again as well. Well done Smitty!!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Thwup, my target was right close to embarrassing.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Sarge, trust me -- you're doing just fine!









_Me_ -- I'm only looking to have some fun and maybe luck into a little improvement over time?!

...Hey, I've worked long and hard to finally attain this level of finely-tuned competence in embarrassing myself!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys ! I really expected to see way more of us showing targets. I still think it is a great and fun idea. Still would like to have a printer to make targets







, but I would rather spend my paltry sums of money on my slingshot collection. There are still quite a few makers that I would like to buy a slingshot from. 
The forum shootout is "way" cheap to participate in! I'm very happy about the leadership Jenkins showed by getting it started and I hope we keep it going to help generate another reason to practice.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

smitty said:


> ...The forum shootout is "way" cheap to participate in! I'm very happy about the leadership Jenkins showed by getting it started and I hope we keep it going to help generate another reason to practice.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Guys, I am still interested in doing the shoot out of the month. My work uncharacteristically had me out of town in a lake side house installing, sanding and finishing wood floors. Gorgeous place and perfect weather for being away.

My target practice time and quality suffered !! I did practice, but my forearms were stressed from some of the prep work tearing out glued down plywood and 12 to 16 hour work days. I tried a target, but was like I picked up a slingshot for the first time a week before. Too many missed completely.









Let's keep doing this !!

*One suggestion;* What do you say we post only our target picture on the _______ TARGET SHOOTOUT on that forum, and comments on one specifically started for Monthly Shootout Comments? I think this would be great, I was thinking this is how it was going to be done at first.

A complication or way to see all the targets in one page? I would really like to see all the targets together, one after another. Hope this isn't being too particular.

Ray

Looking forward to APRIL'S TARGET SHOOTOUT !


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wid Dat !


----------

